# C'è poco da ridere



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

*C'è poco da ridere*

Noi ridiamo per lo squallore dei troppo belli, dei programmi della de filippi, ma c'è poco da ridere.
I video postati dai ragazzi, le file per le auduizioni del GFsono segno che la bella vita è identificata con "quelle robe lì".
Sono segno di una decadenza morale e culturale preoccupante.
La documentazione storica delle lettere che si inviavano gli emigrati e le famiglie (magari scritte da altri perché analfabeti) testimoniano profondità di sentimenti e di pensiero che sono introvabili in ragazzi che in ogni caso hanno frequentato la scuola dell'obbligo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Noi ridiamo per lo squallore dei troppo belli, dei programmi della de filippi, ma c'è poco da ridere.
> I video postati dai ragazzi, le file per le auduizioni del GFsono segno che la bella vita è identificata con "quelle robe lì".
> Sono segno di una decadenza morale e culturale preoccupante.
> La documentazione storica delle lettere che si inviavano gli emigrati e le famiglie (magari scritte da altri perché analfabeti) testimoniano profondità di sentimenti e di pensiero che sono introvabili in ragazzi che in ogni caso hanno frequentato la scuola dell'obbligo.


 attenzione però a fare le solite generalizzazioni: come sono i tuoi figli? la mia decisamente non la ritrovo in questo tipo di squallore e se non fosse così sentirei di esserne responsabile.
perché sicuramente se siamo arrivati a questo punto all'origine ci stanno i nostri errori


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2009)

la storia va a periodi, concordo con te e 'bisogna sopportare', dando ai nostri bambini/figli/nipoti i migliori principi che abbiamo a disposizione.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

Ti diro' Persichella che non rido per niente!

Se penso alle ragazzine che crescono e il cui unico sogno e rifarsi le tette per diventare una WAG ( wife and girlfriend di un calciatore ovviamente)  mi sento male.


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> attenzione però a fare le solite generalizzazioni: come sono i tuoi figli? la mia decisamente non la ritrovo in questo tipo di squallore e se non fosse così sentirei di esserne responsabile.
> perché sicuramente se siamo arrivati a questo punto all'origine ci stanno i nostri errori


 
sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. purtroppo oggi i genitori hanno sempre meno tempo da dedicare ai propri figli. tanti ragazzini vengono piazzati davanti alla tv x questioni di comodo e da lì imparano...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Agosto 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo con te. purtroppo *oggi i genitori hanno sempre meno tempo da dedicare ai propri figli*.   tanti ragazzini vengono piazzati davanti alla tv x questioni di comodo e da lì imparano...


A  questo non ci credo troppo... il tempo a disposizione per i figli per me e' rimasto quasi invariato ma la qualita' a quanto pare e' scadente.


----------



## soleluna80 (6 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A questo non ci credo troppo... il tempo a disposizione per i figli per me e' rimasto quasi invariato ma la qualita' a quanto pare e' scadente.


io non sono mamma e non posso permettermi certo di giudicare le altre ma alcune osservazioni vengono spontanee. Sembra che alcuni genitori considerino i figli un fastidio x cui è meglio lasciarli socrrazzare in spiaggia piuttosto che giocar con loro, piazzarli davanti alla tv piuttosto che interessarli a qualcosa, et.
questo volevo dire


----------



## Old cornofrancese (6 Agosto 2009)

è anche vero che il popolo vuole panem et circenses (cioè la mentalità attualmente 'vigente' in italia) e probabilmente _qualcuno_ ne ha approfittato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> attenzione però a fare le solite generalizzazioni: come sono i tuoi figli? la mia decisamente non la ritrovo in questo tipo di squallore e se non fosse così sentirei di esserne responsabile.
> perché sicuramente se siamo arrivati a questo punto all'origine ci stanno i nostri errori


 I miei si vergognerebbero come ladri all'idea di partecipare a un reality.

Ma la mia era un'osservazione sociologica.
Chi ha fatto proprio questo modello culturale e di vita non proviene solo da un sottoproletariato culturalmente deprivato, ma anche da una classe media con genitori con diploma o laurea.
Tirarsi fuori è in un certo senso accettare un modello culturale e accontentarci di venirne solo lambiti, ma non porta ad agire contro la sua diffusione.
Io me ne assumo la responsabilità per il mio ruolo di insegnante e cerco di contrastarlo.
Ma mi sorprendo sempre di quanto sia pervasivo e di come persone serie e responsabili e con valori solidi sottovalutino l'influenza di certi programmi.
Quando io "censuravo" o meglio selezionavo anche i cartoni animati che potevano seguire i miei figli venivo considerata eccessiva da tante mamme dei loro coetanei.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è anche vero che il popolo vuole panem et circenses (cioè la mentalità attualmente 'vigente' in italia) e probabilmente _qualcuno_ ne ha approfittato...


Chissà chi è ...e se lo ha fatto solo per interesse economico e personale o se c'era dietro una strategia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/P2


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_appartenenti_alla_P2#B


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> è anche vero che il popolo vuole panem et circenses (*cioè la mentalità attualmente 'vigente' in italia*) e probabilmente _qualcuno_ ne ha approfittato...


 da sempre vigente in Italia, non attualmente... franza o spagna purchè se magna...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

Ho una bambina piccola e sono sinceramente preoccupata...


----------

